# Adopted---Butterscotch: An adoptable puppy in Chanute, KS



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

she is so adorable! looks like My Starla! I hope someone adopts her soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Butterscotch*

Butterscotch is a very Pretty PUPPY GIRL!!

Fostermom: thanks for emlg. the rescue!

Butterscotch

Chanute Animal Shelter
Chanute, KS
620-433-7559 
[email protected]

Butterscotch

Golden Retriever: An adoptable dog in Chanute, KS 
Large • Young • Female 

*Butterscotch is a small-frame Golden, maybe 6 months old. She came in as a stray, but her family didn't come for her so she's looking for a new one. *For adoption information and an application, visit our website: Chanute Animal Shelter .
More about Butterscotch
Primary colors: Golden, White or Cream • Coat length: Medium 
Butterscotch's Contact Info
Chanute Animal Shelter, Chanute, KS 

•620-433-7559
•Email Chanute Animal Shelter
•See more pets from Chanute Animal Shelter 
•For more information, visit Chanute Animal Shelter's Web site.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pictures Karen. I didn't email the rescues, Kimm did. She asked for someone to post this here for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

You are very welcome!


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

Please keep us updated on Butterscotch. 
Let us know if rescue comes through. 
I take it she is in fostercare right now?
She is beautiful.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I believe she's in a shelter, not a foster home.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I posted on facebook. She's a beaut. I wish I could talk my in-laws into adopting her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shelter*

She is in Chanute Animal Shelter in Chanute, Kansas.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I know. I even checked the map. Unfortunately I know they're not ready for another dog yet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

Do you know what rescues Kimm contacted?
Please let me know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld.*

I just emld. two rescues for Butterscotch:
GRRR Midwest
Golden Recovery

Rescue Groups for Golden Retrievers listed by State
KANSAS

See Missouri - GRRRR Midwest for full service rescue in KS and KCGRRR for Kansas City, KS


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Butterscotch*

I got a reply from Pam of Kansas City, KS, Golden Rescue that she is going to call the shelter this a.m. to see about Butterscotch.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen let me know if they dont take her... we might be able to send someone to get her


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary

Pam said she didn't see her on website anymore-maybe there site is just not updated-*but I DON'T THINK SHE called there.*Can Dirk's call and ask about Butterscotch?


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

Karen 519...
I just called the Chanute shelter in Kansas. 
Butterscotch was adopted....they paid the fees including her spay--
just hope and pray they get her surgery done quickly....and she will be loved and cared for.
Just wanted to let everyone know...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank YOu*

Thank you GoldenAngels (Karen) for calling-you are so wonderful!!!!
Hope you have unlimited long distance!
So glad she was adopted!!


----------

